# Fiber Optic Waveguides



## منار يازجي (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
تعرفوا على Fiber Optic 
من خلال هذا الملف الجميل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/32716d1230376925-fiber-optic-aleppo.rar​


----------



## الوزير (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا منار وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## alolofi (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااا
وجعلها الله من ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس (21 أغسطس 2009)

ما شاء الله ..

معلومات رائعة و مفيدة ..

يعطيك العافية على مجهوداتك ..

تحياتي


----------

